# Six foreign soldiers slain in Afghanistan-21 June 2008



## Mike Baker (21 Jun 2008)

LINK




> KABUL (AFP) - Six foreign troops including a Polish national were slain in bombings in Afghanistan on Saturday, the forces said, making it the deadliest day for international soldiers in the war-torn nation this year.
> 
> Meanwhile, the US-led force said that 35 militants died in operations across the country in the last 24 hours.
> 
> ...



More on link.


 RIP Soldiers

Baker


----------



## LineDoggie (25 Jun 2008)

2 of the Soldiers are from a TF from our sister unit, we are getting the funeral detail party together this week. The Local Marine Corps League is willing to Provide Garands for the firing party.

http://www.newsday.com/news/local/ny-lisold0625,0,376936.story


_"A New York Army National Guard soldier from Greenlawn and another from Queens were among four U.S. troops killed in an attack in Afghanistan on Saturday, Defense Department officials said Tuesday.

Spc. Anthony L. Mangano, 36, of Greenlawn, and Sgt. Andrew Seabrooks, 36, of South Ozone Park, died after their vehicle was hit by a bomb and came under small-arms fire, according to a U.S. Department of Defense statement released Tuesday.

Also killed in the attack were Sgt. Nelson D. Rodriguez Ramirez, 22, of Revere, Mass., and Lt. Col. James J. Walton, 41, of Rockville, Md.

Mangano, Seabrooks and Rodriguez Ramirez were all members of the 2nd Squadron, 101st Calvary of the New York National Guard based in upstate Geneva.

"_


----------



## lone bugler (25 Jun 2008)

Those insurgents are getting good intel, hitting a vehicle with senior NCOs and a Lcol. or did they spot a command vehicle in a convoy? anyhow a very sad loss


----------



## LineDoggie (26 Jun 2008)

Just recieved word that 3 more were KIA in Wardak, Cdr just briefed us.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Jun 2008)

News like this ALWAYS sucks :'(
Doesn't matter where they are from, they are all over there trying to do the right thing.  
Thinking of their families and brothers in arms.   RIP


----------



## wildman0101 (26 Jun 2008)

rest in peace soldiers  
you will not be forgotton  ....
we will remember you...
condolences to family,,,friends,,,and comrades of the fallen..
                         scoty b


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Jun 2008)

http://cjtf-a.com/index.php/Press-Releases/Coalition-patrol-attacked-in-Wardak-province-four-dead.html

BAGRAM AIR FIELD, Afghanistan (June 26, 2008) – Three service members and a local-national interpreter are dead following an attack on a Coalition convoy this morning in Wardak province. 

The attack took place in Sayed Abad District, destroying one vehicle. Severe blast and fire damage was inflicted on the vehicle; two of the deceased were recovered at the site while two sets of remains were located in a nearby field.  The remains are pending identification. 

Coalition forces and Afghan National Security Forces secured the scene and are searching for the attackers.  

Names, nationalities, and identification of the deceased are being withheld until next-of-kin notification is complete.










10 hours ago: A frame grab from television footage reportedly shows Afghan militants holding weapons next to the burning wreckage of a vehicle in Wardak province, Afghanistan, on Thursday, June 26, 2008. The U.S.-led coalition says an attack in Afghanistan has killed three service members. The military says the attack in Wardak _ one province south of Kabul _ destroyed a military vehicle and also killed an Afghan interpreter.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Jun 2008)

The three soldiers who were killed in the ambush posted above were National Guard soldiers assigned to an RSTA.

It was a tough weekend with the loss of one SF NCO who was killed when he stepped on a pressure plate IED. Then three SF NCO's who were dispatched to the FOB to retrieve SSG Hunsberger's body lost control of their vehicle and rolled into a canal with all three drowning.


----------

